# Service Dog is addicted. Ideas?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm is doing GREAT with his Service Dog tasks. As nutty, immature and wildly over-enthusiastic as he otherwise is, he settles right down for his trained tasks:

1.Hold-and-carry at heel (anything.. metal, keys, food items, crinkly swinging plastic shopping bag with stuff in it, odd-shaped items with fluid inside them, prickly bristly brushes, etc)
2. Directed retrieve-- his undercoat rake brush, his leash 
(my epilepsy medicine bag will be next)
3. Picks up stuff I drop when my grip is poor, even outside, and on all surfaces

Anyway, the problem: This is weird. When Grimm's working vest comes out, he yodels and spins. (understandable) When his vest actually goes on him, he suddenly morphs from the canine version of Bart Simpson into a dignified, *calm,* self-important, serious Hugh Downs. The very fate of the entire world, apparently, rests on him accomplishing his crucial tasks, which only he (and he alone) can accomplish. Calm, smug, focused, self-important, serious. He even irritably rejects any praise/petting (as if it were an annoyance) if he even thinks another (oh-so-important) task is soon to follow.

This is all great. The problem is:

I would like to add retrieving his vest one day, to his repertoir. I'd hang it on a low woofen peg in the hallway someday, so he can bring it. The problem is, I cannot leave the vest anywhere that he can see it, because he just goes to where the vest is... and SITS. And sits, and sits. Intently STARING at the vest. Looking at me, licks his muzzle, looks back at the vest. Sitting. STARING at it. Waiting. _Willing it to jump onto his body again._

If I place the working vest in a cupboard? Same thing. He sits, and STARES. Sits bolt upright, staring at the cupboard. 

I have to HIDE the vest when he is distracted, somewhere out of sight.

Should I figure that him living with the vest in sight might just be too much for him? And not think of training him to retrieve it? He will bring other things, brush, leash... and he will next learn to bring my epilepsy meds bag. 

Thoughts? Have I got a vest-addict on my hands?


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't know-but I think he must really love his job and can't wait to be working.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

A vest addict is a GREAT thing, IMO. 

Have you tried hiding it as usual but distracting him in another room while you "sneak" it out into plain site. And then ask him to FIND his vest, guide him in the general direction and as soon as he locks on it give him the bring command? It might take baby steps to build up to this but I know you get the general idea. You have done a GREAT job in his training as he OBVIOUSLY loves to work with you!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Haven't done that yet Ruq. He just gets fixated on the vest like a laser bean at this point, wanting it back on again.

Thanks for the compliemnts! Actually, I haven't really done anything to make him want the vest, want work. 

His extreme, swaggering sense of enhanced self-worth skyrocketing when he feels he is doing a REAL job is genetic, I believe!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

rather him be addicted to that then something else

He is such a good boy


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Quote:I'd hang it on a low woofen peg in the hallway someday, so he can bring it.


"woofen peg" - is that a wooden peg made especially for dogs?! Sorry.....couldn't resist!









Grimm sounds like he loves his job! What a good boy!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The wrapping around the body may be comforting to him, like a hug, so there the calmness. Such effect has been proven in different animals and in autistic childs. Maybe Grimm doesn't really knows that the vest means work, but the wrapping sensationg puts his mind in a calmer state where he can work better and that sensation may be what he is addicted to.

It is better explained here:
Animals in Translation


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Sounds like a GSD who knows he has an important job to do. And it sounds like he needs more work to do. Start teaching him things that are just a convience for you even if not <u>needed</u>. 

Remember that a SD has to have been trained tasks to mitigate a PWD's disability which Grimm has done and is continuing to learn more, but there is no rule that they can't do extras. 

Example:
His *trained task *--> pick up items you drop on days you are having problems
His *bonus item *--> go into the next room and bring back your hairbrush, your slippers, a lap throw just to have a "chore" to do. 

I know people who have trained their dogs to do many extras just to keep the dog busy and happy. Some are items that would be considered trained tasks if the circumstances of the handler needed it but in many cases they are only bonus items just because the handler needed to find more things to keep the dog busy and happy. 

Examples:
Pull down the covers on the bed at night.
Pull off socks.
Turn off light once handler is in bed.
Retrieve slippers in the morning.
And some I think are cute while by being pratical -- after eating carry dish and put into sink (of course only if dish is non-breakable) and one that had me laughing -- get a roll of toilet paper from a hall closet and bring to handler in bathroom when needed.









I think Grimm is trying to tell you that he wants / that he needs to work more. 

Important thing to remember: A SD should from time-to-time be worked without a vest. They have to learn that even around the house and being on down time they must be able to switch to work mode when needed even if they are "naked" without so much as a collar on.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

TJ, excellent advice! Your thinking cap is on.







Thank you for the ideas! 

The only good "extras" I have so far are: Carry my leather gloves on the way back to the apartment on our walks, and bring me his leash before walks. Both of these make him swell with smug pride, and he gets so calm-but-HAPPY. I think you're right, he's asking for extras.

I never thought about starting to incorperate unvested work with him yet. I should-- that's a great idea. I think at the end of our sessions where he does hold-and-carry, I'll do the undercoat rake and leash discrimination/directed retrieves with him <span style="color: #FF0000">NAKED</span>.









TJ, he is totally a different dog when he has a job to do. Serious, calm, intent ...but no longer silly/intense/crazy. To be bluntly honest, he just doesn't seem like my dog anymore







when he gets into that work persona. But it is clear that he LOVES







to work.

Funny: My last Service Dog "Chell" would bring his bowl to me after he finished his meal twice a day. A dog's upper GI tract is normally horizontal when standing, but as Chell brought his bowl, he would sit in front of me holding the bowl, waiting for me to say "Out." As he went from a stand into a sit, he would BURRRRRPPP into the metal bowl, and it would rattle against his teeth, causing his eyebrows to wrinkle profusely.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Patti, does Grimm only wear the vest when you go out in public? If so, I bet in his Grimmy mind, he thinks the vest is a magical key to going places. So when he stares at it, he's probably trying to will it to take him to exciting places, like the market or the bank. ("Please O Wonderful Vest. Take me to the Shrine of the Raw Meat!")

Just as SDs should be worked without their vests from time to time, I think it's helpful for them to wear their vests in the house so that the vest (and leash) does not automatically become associated with "Wahoo! I'm out of here!" It's simply something that he does or doesn't wear; just like he's expected to work in the house, in public and at in-between places like hotels and while visiting friends. 

With my SDIT, I put the vest on and off in the house a lot. I don't know that this is a standard training technique or not. But unlike my pet dogs (the girls) who get excited when they hear a leash or my keys, my SD didn't really respond to leash, his vest, my bag or anything until I told him "let's go." 

With Dh, though, he did. How's that for discrimination?







With my new SDIT, I'll make sure that we're BOTH training him on this.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiThe wrapping around the body may be comforting to him, like a hug, so there the calmness. Such effect has been proven in different animals and in autistic childs. Maybe Grimm doesn't really knows that the vest means work, but the wrapping sensationg puts his mind in a calmer state where he can work better and that sensation may be what he is addicted to.
> 
> It is better explained here:
> Animals in Translation


It's possible but I know most service dogs are taught to be calm when they are 'dressed' for work so I am not sure if this is really the cause.
My brother-in-law's guide dog is a typical young Labrador, he just turned two and he is very playful and bouncy and goofy-- but as soon as his guide dog harness goes on he is calm, focused and all business.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Grimm wasn't trained at an an agency though, so I'm not sure we can dismiss the first explanation. But he seems to have work deep in his blood, based on your explanation above, Patti; so maybe he didn't need to have this trained into his brain either, like a non-field lines lab might. 

Hard to say.







Either way, he loves his vest. We just need to get him to realize that the vest is just a thing. It doesn't have any intrinsic meaning in and of itself.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Grimmy rocks!!!! What a workaholic!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I have to say that every Fidelco dog I have trained has buckled down when their vest goes on. They are raised in my home, so it has nothing to do with an agency, but more, my own mindset when I put it on them. They learn from my body language that I expect them to work now, and they love it.
I have found it useful to teach an "all done" command. I will take off their vest, tell them "All done!" and then engage in a playful activity. I'll tell them to get a favorite toy, or whatever the individual dog enjoys doing.
If he is that fixated, then I agree with trying to work him without the vest. When you can teach him that it's not the vest, but you, you can get him to retrieve it as an object.
It sounds like you have done a fantastic job!!!! You have a great partner there! It may just be his personality to serve you all the time.
Have you tried simply hanging the vest up, letting him look at it for a time, and then redirecting him to other jobs?


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I've seen a difference in Khana with her vest - when I put it on her, she is calm and walks quietly by my side. Without it on, she wants to greet EVERYONE and is much more energetic. I never have her wear it at home (never crossed my mind) and I have her do things at home all the time. When we're out, the vest is a helpful item as it's a pack and she carries things I need.

I've known dogs, however, who do go into a calmer state when wearing a snug t-shirt or wrap, so it could be a mix of calming signals and training.

Personally if I had a dog that was fixated on something like the vest, I would be leaving the vest OUT and if possible, two or three vests laying around. While it's nice to have a dog that enjoys his vest, a fixation is not necessarily a good thing and can distract from other needed tasks. So I would expose my dog to the distracting item as much as possible until the dog takes it more for granted and doesn't fixate on it.

Is Grimm ever walked without the vest on? If not, then he probably has a deep association with outdoor time and the vest. Some dogs get that way about their leashes. I'd give him more outdoor time without the vest and see if that helps too. 

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Actually, Grimm is always taken on walks without his vest. But, if I ask him to CARRY anything (my leather gloves on the way home from the walk, for example) while in heel, he instantly becomes calm, serious, smugly self-important, focused. So.. the vest itself may not be making him calm, but the association of getting "important" tasks to do that in his mind, make HIM important/serious/need to concentrate hard.

He simply knows that the vest also means tasks. If I put the vest where he can see it, he just sits by it, waiting for it to go on him again. I put it away when he is distracted for now.

Interesting that having something to carry while in heel (or pick up a dropped item) causes such a big change in him. He's normally so silly. It's odd to see him so calm and serious.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote: so maybe he didn't need to have this trained into his brain either, like a non-field lines lab might.



What do you mean by that statement? Just curious

Our police service dogs make the association with a certain collar,harness, clothing of the handler etc as to when it is time to go to work. Quite common. They are masters of the subliminal as well. Whatever is occurring when he wears the vest is pleasing to the dog hence the attraction. Dogs are pretty self serving so he is enjoying the activities associated with the vest. Enjoy and use it to your advantage!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ladylaw203
> 
> 
> > Quote: so maybe he didn't need to have this trained into his brain either, like a non-field lines lab might.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better!!!








My Fidelco girls make the grade because they enjoy the vest and it's associations. It's not so much that I train them to become calm, but that they like the job, and so perform the behavior that comes with it. They don't like it, they don't become guide dogs. You can't force them to!
Patti, vest fixation aside, it sounds like you've found a winner! Why not just give him his wish, and put it on in the morning, and take it off at night? His love in life is to serve you!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Renee and BJDimock, I really appreciate your working dog perspectives and input! Yes, it's a good thing that he likes the working. I didn't expect him to get intently fixated on "Gotta wear the vest, cos then I get to be important again." Just a surprise!

I honestly cannot take any credit for him wanting to work. This is my first workingline dog. Something from within him makes him suddenly calm, serious, and self-important when he has to carry something at heel, pick up a dropped item, etc. Hard to explain. All the usual sillyness drains away, and his eyes get serious and his body calm. 

I always assumed "GSDs need a job!" meant that if they didn't get one, they would become hyper. I didn't know needing a job was a craving emotionally on such a deep level. "Fulfillment" is what I see in him when he carries something at heel. Just hard to believe my Mr. Crazy gets calm and serious!


----------

